# The Beast at Bruntingthorpe!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Well i took the beast for a little run out to Bruntingthorpe & played alongside some awesome cars & the Beast totally held her own 

The event was VMAX, organised by Craig from Pistonheads & what a day it was. 30+ of the most exotic cars available which included a few Ferrari 360 Modena's (1 was a Stradale ) a gaggle of Porkers, mainly Turbos, GT's & a couple of RUF's, a handful of TVR's (Tuscans, 350's), a Noble, an Ultima & no doubt a couple of others that i've forgotten, oh & of course my slightly modified RS6.

The max speed i managed down the strip was 175MPH  (pro timing equipment was used) although there was quite a bit more left in her, but there was not quite enough road This speed IIRC was only bettered by a RUF Turbo & a modified 996 Turbo, even the couple of 360 Modena's could only manage 172 & 173MPH, although the Stradale could have pipped me if he'd wanted to. Of course round a full track this story would no doubt be a little different & the Ultima & Nobles would i'm sure have dispatched me, but this track was made up of more than just the 2 mile straight, with a handful of interesting twisties in the run back to the starting point.

Although there is absolutely no gloat at my car having beaten many far more expensive & exotic cars including head to head wins with a 996 GT3RS & a 993 GTS it does give me the feel good factor at owning such a stealth car that can cut the mustard in such company.

It was a fabulous day & many thanks to Craig for organising this event.

I got some excellent feedback from the handful of people i took out for passenger rides & was pleased with how amazed they were at the power, performance & handling of the RS6 & the effortless way it can apply such power & performance. One comment as we hurtled round a bend at 90mph was that it felt like the RS6 was only doing 40mph & she was not ruffled by anything during the day except a Pheasant that decided to wander in front of my car whilst doing 165mph down the straight taking evasive action at that speed is fairly startling but the RS was again not ruffled (like the pun?) :lol:

Moments for me were the passenger ride in the Stradale & my appreciation at just how composed that car is with power delivery, gear changes & braking & its such an organ dissrupting car, the run out in a Tuscan & the passenger ride in a modified 996 Turbo.

If someone can host, i have 20mins worth of video from the day which include my passenger run in the Stradale, numerous supercars on the track & a passenger video of one of my runs round in the RS6 8) & about 25 digi pics.

Some lower quality piccies i've uploaded onto Tyresmoke

http://www.tyresmoke.net/gallery/albuo65?&page=2
http://www.tyresmoke.net/gallery/albuo65?&page=3


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Looks like a quality day out that mate!!! 8)

I bet the Challenge Stradale was unbelievable!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Aye, an RS6 would do me nicely.

I think that the poor old TT would have been hopelessly outclassed there, though it would still have been a rush to try and max it out.

Good to see that you're flying the flag for Audi.

Just a shame that they didn't produce that RSTT everyone wishes they had.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I'll host if you send it across


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nice one Paul, i would have LOOOOOOVED to have seen and heard the cars belting aroung Brunters!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Look what appeared on the S2K forum today! There is even a pic of your ugly mug with a dodgy bomber jacket on Paul! 

http://forums.s2ki.com/forums/showthrea ... did=216462

Alot of respect to you Paul, from ALL camps!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Look what appeared on the S2K forum today! There is even a pic of your ugly mug with a dodgy bomber jacket on Paul!
> 
> http://forums.s2ki.com/forums/showthrea ... did=216462
> 
> Alot of respect to you Paul, from ALL camps!


   8)

Nothing dodgy about that jacket  but i do look a little cold. Cheers for the post Kev 

Got some great feedback from other attendees & was delighted with how the RS held her own. Not sure where he got 530BHP from  its putting out about 515ish but she still performed very well.

Really good to meet some other petrolheads & the biggest difference with this bunch is that they are performance car fanatics & not just a single make/model. If the car is fast, they love it


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

A great write up Paul. 

You can be rightly proud.

Any news on the vids?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

aidb said:


> A great write up Paul.
> 
> You can be rightly proud.
> 
> Any news on the vids?


Cheers 

NickP has offered to host it for me, so when i get home this evening, i'll be firing it across to him & it should be available sometime tomorrow


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

I've enjoyed reading your write up on this Paul and by the sound of things you held your own pretty well 8) I spend a little time frequenting the PHers forum and have been reading the VMax threads with interest.

Aidan, there are some videos on there but I'm not sure whether you need to register to view them, having said that registration only takes a couple of minutes :wink:

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/forum.asp?f=133&h=0

There were some fabulous cars at this meet and it looked great fun, if it wasn't for a family birthday I would liked to have been there as it's only a couple of miles from where I live.

Just out of interest Paul did you see or hear the guy with the T350 lose it? And did any other cars have any moments?

Col


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Ta Col.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Great looking day Paul - sad I missed it but young Chloe is taking up a bit of time for us both at the moment :roll: 










Stu


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

wow, what a day you had! you should be very proud of your car 

looking forward to the vids..


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ColDiTT said:


> I've enjoyed reading your write up on this Paul and by the sound of things you held your own pretty well 8) I spend a little time frequenting the PHers forum and have been reading the VMax threads with interest.
> 
> Aidan, there are some videos on there but I'm not sure whether you need to register to view them, having said that registration only takes a couple of minutes :wink:
> 
> ...


I did see the T350 lose control & there is a video on PHeads of the spin. The only other car to lose it was the Jaguar XKR at the first bend (bottom of the runway) & he managed to perform a full 360 with accompanying tyre smoke. The guy in the T350 got a telling off from the course marshal, as he was said to be going way to fast on the section he spun out  8)

Both the spins were on tarmac & no damage was caused.

One other moment was one of the TVR's losing his centre hard top roof section at 155mph  down the runway & this caused his drivers side window to explode as well. No injury & he still had the soft top, but a good job no-one was next to him during that run.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> One other moment was one of the TVR's losing his centre hard top roof section at 155mph  down the runway & this caused his drivers side window to explode as well. No injury & he still had the soft top, but a good job no-one was next to him during that run.


That'll be a Tuscan then :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Great looking day Paul - sad I missed it but young Chloe is taking up a bit of time for us both at the moment :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kate says Chloe looks like you...or maybe it was one of the slippers that reminded her of you. :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Great looking day Paul - sad I missed it but young Chloe is taking up a bit of time for us both at the moment :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


& so she should 

Their is a striking likeness in those slippers  :wink:

You should try & get along to the next one. I'll publish the details when a date is confirmed, but September is most likely


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking day Paul - sad I missed it but young Chloe is taking up a bit of time for us both at the moment :roll:
> ...


  I think she's got my like for cars for sure - anytime she's a bit feisty we take her out in the Evo for a drive and she's off to sleep in no time!



W7 PMC said:


> Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking day Paul - sad I missed it but young Chloe is taking up a bit of time for us both at the moment :roll:
> ...


Would be great Paul - please do publish the dates and I'll make sure I'm there. 
Stu


----------

